# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Cardio for Sprinters

## Baller9

How much and what kind of cardio do you do as sprinters so as not to mess with the fast twitch fibers, but still keep weight down and get the other healthy benefits of cardio?

----------


## Cdub

tempo work. 10-12 100 meter runs at 60-70% with a 100 meter walk back. just an example.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> tempo work. 10-12 100 meter runs at 60-70% with a 100 meter walk back. just an example.


have to do more then that, more like 2000-2400m three times per weeks:

tue: 2000
thur:2000
sat:2000

----------


## Baller9

So, not too much traditional cardio, like distance running, biking etc?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> So, not too much traditional cardio, like distance running, biking etc?



NOPE, no need if ur a sprinter it probably could be use as a cross training day.

----------


## Big M

I read a long article once from some university were they had studied the effects of cardio on sprinters. and the conclution was that it was a bad idea for sprinters to do cardio, the cardio changed the Type 2b muscles to Tybe 2a (slower less powerfull) So my advice would be dont do any cardio

----------


## 100m champ

well i prefer moderate pace 200's say starting off with 6-10 then progress thats when coming off a break from offseason, i also dont mind the 100's at 60 70% 10-13 times then 100m walk back recovery

----------


## Shaka

> So my advice would be dont do any cardio


WRONG! Very bad advice! Cardio is part of the general fitness foundation needed for most sports... including sprinting!

Fiber conversion only becomes a problem if a sprinter does TOO MUCH cardio. A volume of tempo work between 1600-2000m per session is sufficient!

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> WRONG! Very bad advice! Cardio is part of the general fitness foundation needed for most sports... including sprinting!
> 
> Fiber conversion only becomes a problem if a sprinter does TOO MUCH cardio. A volume of tempo work between 1600-2000m per session is sufficient!



i think he meant doing 3-4miles str, bc tempo is lil diff..

----------


## Baller9

People agree w/tempo work up to 3x wk or is that too much? I'm currently doing speed work 3x a wk and two of those days have agilities/plyos incorporated...that would bring me to 6 days a wk of sprint/tempo work. Too much?

----------


## Shaka

3 days speed work and 3 days tempo is fine!




> i think he meant doing 3-4miles str, bc tempo is lil diff..


Ext. Tempo are a form of cardio... When someone says "dont do ANY cardio," it would include ext.tempo...

----------


## buckeyefootball4

ur plan sounds ok, there is nothing wrong with doing tempos runs...

----------


## 100m champ

> ur plan sounds ok, there is nothing wrong with doing tempos runs...


not at all

----------


## ASTrackster

We always start the offseason with more cardio to build a base but as you get closer to the inseason you will gradualy reduce the cardio. Early in the season (like maybe the first 2 weeks) we will do distance running for up to 25 min. Also as we move closer into the season we will increase intensity and decreace repitition but I think that has already been explained. For instance early you will start off with something like 10 200s in 34 sec. but as you get into the season do something like 6 200s in 22-23 sec. with 8 min. rest in between each one.

----------


## Baller9

Thanks for the layout Trackster...it all helps as I plan out my off-season workout schedule.

----------


## Badgerman

Check out Charlie Francis training system.......goes all into tempo work.....critical for recovery........you might even consider doing it barefoot or with the Nike free shoe.
On the rest end of say 150 yard tempo runs do ab exercises. Do all tempo running at 75% or below to avoid fibre conversion.
Then you'll be all set for speed work on the other days.

----------


## Badgerman

Of course as you get faster.......75% can be pretty damn fast for a 10 flat 100m guy.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> We always start the offseason with more cardio to build a base but as you get closer to the inseason you will gradualy reduce the cardio. Early in the season (like maybe the first 2 weeks) we will do distance running for up to 25 min. Also as we move closer into the season we will increase intensity and decreace repitition but I think that has already been explained. For instance early you will start off with something like 10 200s in 34 sec. but as you get into the season do something like 6 200s in 22-23 sec. with 8 min. rest in between each one.


sorry to tell u bud but u r doing 1940 old school training.. most sprint coaches do some type of speed work yr around and never go 4 week without it.. and they dont do base work there base work is lots of hills and tempo

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> Thanks for the layout Trackster...it all helps as I plan out my off-season workout schedule.


ur a couple months late r u, ur offseason should have started in sept

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> Check out Charlie Francis training system.......goes all into tempo work.....critical for recovery........you might even consider doing it barefoot or with the Nike free shoe.
> On the rest end of say 150 yard tempo runs do ab exercises. Do all tempo running at 75% or below to avoid fibre conversion.
> Then you'll be all set for speed work on the other days.



i have those nike free shoes and u just reminded me of something i should use them on tempo days instead i have been using them on my speed days but only doing my warmup and weights but i think tempo would be better.. i can really feel the difference my lower leg really feels stronger.

----------


## Badgerman

> i have those nike free shoes and u just reminded me of something i should use them on tempo days instead i have been using them on my speed days but only doing my warmup and weights but i think tempo would be better.. i can really feel the difference my lower leg really feels stronger.


Barefoot science makes some footbeds for foot strengthening too.......

Hey what is your in season workout?? 
It seems so hard to keep the mass up with the wear and tear.......anything cycle wise during the season help???.......low dose var or something just to keep the muscle mass up???

----------


## Badgerman

> We always start the offseason with more cardio to build a base but as you get closer to the inseason you will gradualy reduce the cardio. Early in the season (like maybe the first 2 weeks) we will do distance running for up to 25 min. Also as we move closer into the season we will increase intensity and decreace repitition but I think that has already been explained. For instance early you will start off with something like 10 200s in 34 sec. but as you get into the season do something like 6 200s in 22-23 sec. with 8 min. rest in between each one.


Sounds like a long to short system......I would say it doesn't fit the body type of football players very well.
I'd start with a general prep phase.......weights short speed lots of core......then work on special endurance later if you need........if you only play one way.....speed work is all you need.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> Sounds like a long to short system......I would say it doesn't fit the body type of football players very well.
> I'd start with a general prep phase.......weights short speed lots of core......then work on special endurance later if you need........if you only play one way.....speed work is all you need.


yep thats what i do.. acceleratrion-- > max speed-->speed endurance

----------

